# Andre Iguodala Wows Bulls



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Andre Iguodala, a 6-7 sophomore guard from Arizona, worked out for the Bulls on Friday at the Berto Center and drew rave reviews, a league source said.

Though operations chief John Paxson was not available to comment on the prospect, sources at the workout said he is a legitimate top-10 pick in the draft.

The Bulls have the third pick for the June 24 draft, and while Iguodala doesn't project that high -- although his stock is rising -- Paxson will explore options to trade down. If that happens, Iguodala would be in serious consideration for the Bulls, along with Oregon 6-7 guard Luke Jackson.

''[Iguodala is] extremely athletic, fundamentally sound and plays both ends of the court well,'' the insider said. ''He wasn't officially scheduled to work out here. His representatives want to keep his activity low-profile because he's really trying to get a feel for where he might go in the draft. He's got a good shot and he's very mature for his age [19].''*

http://www.suntimes.com/output/basketball/cst-spt-nbant29.html

Hmmm...trading down to select both Iguodala and Jackson. If Paxson's goal is to accumulate assets, this would be a great start. Its interesting to note that Andre wasn't officially scheduled to workout at Berto. Seems Pax has a little sleuth in him afterall.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I've not come to a firm conclusion yet, but I was thinking last night that my ideal draft would have us walk away with Iggy and Jackson. While lots of folks are clamoring for Deng, I'm not sure that either of those guys don't offer nearly as much, both in the short-run and long-run.

I don't know if they could _both_ be gotten, but I'd start looking for ways to accomplish that. That would take supreme manuvering on the part of a GM (any) to manage that. It'd would probably require trades with two different teams, and something creative (maybe next year's pick?) to get it done, but I'm looking at those two guys and seeing a couple players who I'd like on this team.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

If Pax pulls this off, it will only mean really good things for our team. Give them a year or two, re-sign Crawford, and we'll be completely solid at the SF/SG positions. Hinrich was our best player last season, and I think he'll only get better, so I think we'll be very solid at the PG position as well. 

As always, our team's success is completely contingent upon Chandler and Curry. But in the meantime, guys like JYD and AD and hopefully one other talented big man (either a vet FA pickup or a youngster in the second round, like Omerhodzic, Ha Seung-Jin, or the dropping David Harrison) will be enough to get this team going on a new complexion.

Hinrich/Pargo/Crawford
Crawford/Delonte West
Iggy/Luke Jax
JYD/Chandler/Omerhodzic
AD/Curry

I'd start drinking kool-aid again, simply because we won't need to be giving out minutes to Dupree, Lint, or Shirley anymore.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hmm looks like Pax is getting the jump on other GM's instead of the other way around. Glad to hear it. 

Many people are hight on this player. He covers a need.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Naaaaw Andre stinks. He gets dominated by Luke Jackson in some rumored workouts..
 

Forget about him and let him drop to #7.

Phoenix likes Iguodala and Josh Smith.

So no much room for you to trade down. If Iguodala is there at #7 it looks like Phoenix won't pass on him right now.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Naaaaw Andre stinks. He gets dominated by Luke Jackson in some rumored workouts..
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, heh, heh... can you smell a Bulls trade with Atlanta coming for picks 6 and 17? And where does Phoenix sit in the draft??? Number 7? What a shame!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Naaaaw Andre stinks. He gets dominated by Luke Jackson in some rumored workouts..
> 
> 
> ...


Phoenix may like Iguodala and Smith, but they're in great shape at the 2 and 3 with Johnson and Marion. Why would they draft another swingman when they really need to address the center position and there seem to be some solid options out there?

Luke Jackson is really intriguing and I like him, yet I'm not so down on Iggy because Jackson is able to dominate him right now. Statistics would show that Iggy is already a better rebounder and passer, and I think we would all say that he's one of the guys in the draft that has the potential to be a lock down defender. He's got so much talent that his offense should come around.

I'm VERY happy we're looking at Iguodala so quickly and I'm also happy we seem to like him.

I also find it interesting he's listed at 6'7" here. If he's grown a little, that will also help his cause if he projects to be an NBA small forward.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Heh, heh, heh... can you smell a Bulls trade with Atlanta coming for picks 6 and 17? And where does Phoenix sit in the draft??? Number 7? What a shame!


I'm not sure the 3 is enough for the 6 and the 17 from Atlanta, even if Howard is there.


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Andre Iguodala :yes:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I've not come to a firm conclusion yet, but I was thinking last night that my ideal draft would have us walk away with Iggy and Jackson. While lots of folks are clamoring for Deng, I'm not sure that either of those guys don't offer nearly as much, both in the short-run and long-run.
> 
> I don't know if they could _both_ be gotten, but I'd start looking for ways to accomplish that. That would take supreme manuvering on the part of a GM (any) to manage that. It'd would probably require trades with two different teams, and something creative (maybe next year's pick?) to get it done, but I'm looking at those two guys and seeing a couple players who I'd like on this team.


If this were to happen, I would personally drive up to Chicago and buy Pax a beer.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

A couple of things came into my mind as I was thinking about this.

First off, it sounds like the Bulls just had a private workout with Iguodala, that he didn't mix with any of the four players they had working out there. That will hopefully be fresh in their minds when they see Deng's private workout at Duke. It should put them in a good situation to compare and contrast the two, and I wouldn't be surprised if they set up Iggy's workout for yesterday with that in mind.

Also, this Jackson vs. Iggy scrimmage was in Chicago somewhere, wasn't it? I wonder if any of the Bulls' scouts were there, and it went down a little differently than reported.

Just a thought.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How about just Chandler outright for the 6th pick. Then draft Howard and Iggy and walk away a happy camper.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Howard won't be there at #3.

Why would Phoenix draft Iguodala or Smith? Because they aren't stupid enough to draft based on need.

Marion and Johnson both had to play 40+ mpg. I don't know what that says about being in great shape at the 2/3.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Its interesting to note that Andre wasn't officially scheduled to workout at Berto. Seems Pax has a little sleuth in him afterall.


Yeah,

Except it was Iggy's agent's choice to keep the workout low profile, and somehow it ended it up in the pages of a major metropolitan newspaper:



> [T]he insider said, ''[h]e wasn't officially scheduled to work out here. His representatives want to keep his activity low-profile because he's really trying to get a feel for where he might go in the draft. He's got a good shot and he's very mature for his age [19].''


The Bulls are as covert as a teenaged valley-girl when it comes to keeping secrets. Still, the low-profile choice is interesting. To what end? I don't buy the listed reasoning for the secret workout. How does keeping a low-profile allow you to get a better feel for where you are going to go in the draft? Maybe, Iggy's chosen to only play, and workout for limited teams. I have no idea...


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Andre Iguodala Wows Bulls*



> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah,
> ...


Remember when Krause tried to sneak Curry and Diop into Berto on a Sunday for one last look? You'd be amazed at some of the maneuvering that is going on right now. That's why I'll continue to preach to people to beware of smokescreens put up by both sides!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Iguodala is going to be one hell of a player, it certainly wouldn't be a bad pick if they were to choose him.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Andre Iguodala Wows Bulls*



> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Remember when Krause tried to sneak Curry and Diop into Berto on a Sunday for one last look? You'd be amazed at some of the maneuvering that is going on right now. That's why I'll continue to preach to people to beware of smokescreens put up by both sides!


I sure hope so: we haven't been through enough pax drafts to know how he uses the media. I hope their is a method; otherwise going public like he has is nothing short of madness.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I like that there was finally a story involving the Bulls in which "GM John Paxson was not available for comment".


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Andre Iguodala :yes: . I'd love to see the Bulls go out and get him. I think he's gonna be one hell of a player.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Andre Iguodala :yes: . I'd love to see the Bulls go out and get him. I think he's gonna be one hell of a player.


I haven't seen much of him myself. But to anyone who has, would it be a stretch to view him as a bigger, stronger Dwayne Wade type of player? I've heard him described as an unbelieveable athlete who gets it done at both ends of the floor but needs to improve his outside shot. Damn if that doesn't sound a lot like the scouting report on Wade last year before the draft. I'd appreciate an analysis from anyone who knows Iguodala well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The major difference is that Iguodala isn't an agressive scorer like Wade was on his college team.

Iguodala played more in the flow of the offense and didn't went out there to score 20 every night.

He is more like Richard Jefferson with better handles, passing and athleticism at the same point.

The only question I have is wether he can become an agressive scorer.

He is also more of a PG/SG than a SF. I would be surprised if he measured in at more than 6'6 or 6'7 in shoes. If was drafting a SF I would be looking at guys 6'9+ because the position gets bigger and bigger every year.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> If this were to happen, I would personally drive up to Chicago and buy Pax a beer.


And if not, you can buy Retro and I a beer. :cheers:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen much of him myself. But to anyone who has, would it be a stretch to view him as a bigger, stronger Dwayne Wade type of player? I've heard him described as an unbelieveable athlete who gets it done at both ends of the floor but needs to improve his outside shot. Damn if that doesn't sound a lot like the scouting report on Wade last year before the draft. I'd appreciate an analysis from anyone who knows Iguodala well. Thanks in advance.





> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> The major difference is that Iguodala isn't an agressive scorer like Wade was on his college team.
> 
> Iguodala played more in the flow of the offense and didn't went out there to score 20 every night.
> ...


I became very intrigued with Iguodala in the middle of the year, and had the opportunity to watch at least 5 or 6 Arizona games this year. I was dangerously close to making him "my guy" a few months back. Keep in mind that if stupid Arizona could have won their first round game, we would have gotten to see Iguodala go up against Deng in the second round. How useful that would have been! Ah, well.

Iggy is a truly unusual prospect with a different set of skills than most players his size. He was listed at 6'6" but I hope he's grown an inch or so to be the size of a real SF, his natural pro position. He has a chisled physique, and despite what look to be long arms, he looks to be NBA ready in terms of his body. He is a high flying uber athlete, easily one of the best in the draft.

He played almost exclusively at the forward spots in Arizona (amazingly, 6'4" Hassan Adams played PF most often. Little dude can BOARD too!) BigAmare is right, he was not an aggressive scorer last year, scoring only 12.7 points per game (45% FG, 79% FT), but Arizona lead the NCAA in scoring, so they didn't really need more points from him. He played within the flow of the offense. His two main deficiencies on offense are his shot, which looks good, with good rotation, a nice high release, good arc and good lift the floor, but often doesn't drop. Unlike Dwyane Wade, Andre does not have the handle or the knack of taking people off the dribble and getting into the lane. His handle is good in space but not in traffic as of right now. This is unfortunate, as if he is able to refine it he could be absolutely deadly, because when he does have just enough space, he finishes with a ferocity and a flair that we haven't had on our team for a while. He would quickly be a fan favorite if the coaches in Chicago supported him and gave him playing time, because he's just fun to watch. 

In Arizona's first round playoff loss to Seton Hall, he finally looked like the team's offensive star, scoring 19 points on 8-15 shooting, getting the ball on almost every possession down the stretch, and making things happen. He hit 2/3 3 pointers in the game, but missed one to tie the game in the final 20 seconds.

But Iggy distinguishes himself with is all around game. Though built like a swingman, he rebounds like a forward, finishing third in the PAC10 with 8.6 boards per game. That's ridiculous. Maybe even more astounding is his 5.0 assists per game, second in the PAC10. Iggy does not play point guard, but that kind of assist production from a guy playing the position he did in college is almost unheard of.

Iguodala also has the potential to be a defensive stopper on the next level. His length and athleticism are top notch, but his desire and tenacity were only in full effect at times. Sometimes he looked like a lock down defender, and sometimes he got schooled (I did not see the two Oregon/Arizona games where Luke Jackson lit him up). 

Iguodala is not finished, but he clearly has one of the highest ceilings in the draft. If he is mentally tough and hard working, he has all the tools to become an NBA superstar. Still, it is offputting that his college coach Lute Olsen questioned his work ethic after he made it clear he was leaving Arizona, whatever Lute's motivations were. 

I do hope he measures out at 6'7" with shoes, on average the minimum for a SF in this league, even though Maggette does it at 6'6" and Desmond Mason, a similar player, does it at 6'5". However his closest NBA comparison may in fact be his fellow Arizona alumnus Richard Jefferson.


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

How does Iggy's game compare to Shawn Marion's? Would he be a similar comparison coming into the league, or was the matrix a better scorer in college?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

whaaaa??? Pax is working out somebody else besides Luke and Sato and Paulding? 
And we were told to be scared :uhoh:  :no: :laugh: 

now if somebody comes in that has a name with no vowels, i guess the alarmist Pax Bashing arsenists will officially have to invent another thing to worry about...another barn to set on fire :fire: 

with each new player that comes in to workout, some things that were said look completely utterly moronic (to be added to the other huge scary things that we were told to worry about that will be blown away in due time probably)


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Atlanta should draft him


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> whaaaa??? Pax is working out somebody else besides Luke and Sato and Paulding?
> And we were told to be scared :uhoh:  :no: :laugh:
> 
> ...


You're speaking to me as well as Arenas. I never had any doubt that Paxson would bring in Iguodala. I would not be surprised if we bring him in a second time. 

But it is the bulk of the high school kids, the Dorell Wrights of the world, JR Smith, Al Jefferson, Robert Swift, LaMarcus Aldridge, that I wonder if we'll be bringing in, and we need to see them. I do expect Paxson will of course bring in Dwight Howard and I expect Josh Smith as well, and he should look at Livingston. But if he does not look at those other five, I will be pissed. Four of those kids (probably not Swft) have the potential to be the best player in the draft. We need to at least look at them. 

So go on, dub me a Paxson hater. It's not like I haven't defended the guy 80% of the time. 

If Paxson brings in those five guys, I'll be glad to admit I am wrong and will gladly and happily eat crow. But bringing in Iguodala doesn't convince me he's going to do that.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> You're speaking to me as well as Arenas. I never had any doubt that Paxson would bring in Iguodala. I would not be surprised if we bring him in a second time.
> ...


It doesnt matter cause the Bulls wont take any of them with the 3rd pick (Except Howard) and if they trade down they will grab 2 or 3 players that can help right away like Iggy. 
Bottomline: The only HSer that has a chance to be a Bull next season is Dwight Howard. And Im talking from Paxson's point of view.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Chicago would be awesome with Iggy at SF. All they were missing was an athletic SF who can play some D.

Chicago
PG - Hinrich
SG - Crawford or S.Jax
SF - Iguodala
PF - Chandler
C - Curry


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter cause the Bulls wont take any of them with the 3rd pick (Except Howard) and if they trade down they will grab 2 or 3 players that can help right away like Iggy.
> Bottomline: The only HSer that has a chance to be a Bull next season is Dwight Howard. And Im talking from Paxson's point of view.


Yes, it does matter curry_52. He needs to see them all even if he doesn't pick one of them. Kobe was picked at 13! If trading down is an option for us, and it is, you HAVE TO look at these kids even if they're not what looks right for your franchise on paper. 

Every player is different.

I do agree with you that drafting more established players would seem to be what our franchise needs right now, but if I was in a position of power, I would do due dillegence and see as many first round probables as possible in this very deep draft that is positioned so that we might be best to trade down. I have expressed my fears that Paxson will not do this.

If Paxson does not see JR Smith or Dorell Wright and they end up being top 20 NBA stars, wouldn't you be pissed at him in 3 years? Why limit your decisions now.

So again, yes it does matter.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's combining a trade down idea with drafting Iguodala. If he really rises up the draft boards, Atlanta could consider him at #6. If Okafor and Howard are off the board at 3, we could trade the 3 pick and Jerome Williams for the 5 pick and Christian Laetner, helping our cap situation out big time going forward. I believe this is FJ's idea. Washington takes Deng at 3 ahead of Charlotte, and assuming Charlotte's backup plan is not Iguodala, we can take him at 5.

We may be able to trade down further to obtain Iggy's services. Hopefully we'll get more clarity as the weeks unfold.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, it does matter curry_52. He needs to see them all even if he doesn't pick one of them. Kobe was picked at 13! If trading down is an option for us, and it is, you HAVE TO look at these kids even if they're not what looks right for your franchise on paper.
> ...


No, it doesnt matter since this isnt Paxson's team and he has to follow what Reinsdorf tells him and thats win NOW. If Paxson drafts Wright he could care less about his impact in 3-4 years since he may found himself out of the job. 
Again, its NOT me who is saying "Dont workout this kids" because that would be foolish. My point is that no matter if we bring them or not, if they impress us (Bulls managemet) or not, we wont draft them. And I think theres no doubt about this.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Chicago would be awesome with Iggy at SF. All they were missing was an athletic SF who can play some D.
> 
> Chicago
> ...


That's a really small 1-2-3 though.

Crawford is small and skinny for a SG and Iguodala is in my opinion 6'6 or at best 6'7.

Also I think that the Bulls need someone to space the floor. Crawford is not a great shooter to space the floor and neither is Stephen Jackson.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it doesnt matter since this isnt Paxson's team and he has to follow what Reinsdorf tells him and thats win NOW. If Paxson drafts Wright he could care less about his impact in 3-4 years since he may found himself out of the job.
> Again, its NOT me who is saying "Dont workout this kids" because that would be foolish. My point is that no matter if we bring them or not, if they impress us (Bulls managemet) or not, we wont draft them. And I think theres no doubt about this.


You're so sure that Reinsdorf has instructed Paxson on who to draft or who to work out? I'm not. He supported Krauses rebuilding plan for a while. 

And by the way, who says a high school kid can't help a team win now? Lebron, yeah, he was the #1 pick and all, but Amare won the award over Yao, and he was pick 9th. Old rules do not apply. 

How can you have a "vision" if you don't "see" all your choices? Why limit yourself? You may discover something you were not expecting to find.

You can tell me it doesn't matter, but that doesn't mean I have to condone it. And I still believe Paxson could prove me wrong.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> You're speaking to me as well as Arenas. I never had any doubt that Paxson would bring in Iguodala. I would not be surprised if we bring him in a second time.
> ...


not really you DMD. It was the doom and gloom brigade.

If Pax just stands pat and doesn't look at everybody, you have a good point on the HSers. Its probably best to wait and watch what happens with the Bulls this summer and next season instead of acting like an Armagedon Miss Cleo. I haven't seen you being that negative DMD like some others

Something tells me nobody knows enough to predict the future. Just a hunch :|


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> You're so sure that Reinsdorf has instructed Paxson on who to draft or who to work out? I'm not. He supported Krauses rebuilding plan for a while.
> ...


Id rather listen to scouts than you regarding the inmediate impact that this High Schoolers will have and that is none. Who didnt know that LeBron was going to be so good from day 1?

Reinsdorf wont tell Paxson draft this guy or the other one since he has no basketball knowledge. But what he has made clear is that the Bulls must win or be a competitive franchise ASAP and that wont be accomplished by drafting Wrights and Smiths.

I have been wrong thousands of times, but right now Im convinced that we wont be taking any High Schooler not named Dwight Howard. Moreover, I dont see the Bulls taking Howard let alone D. Wright, JR Smith, Josh Smith, etc.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> not really you DMD. It was the doom and gloom brigade.
> 
> ...


What's happened to me since I voiced this fear about who Pax would bring in (I believe I said something before Arenas) is that people don't seem to take me seriously just because I'm "bashing" Pax on this issue, and people are getting sick of Paxson bashing. 

Taken issue by issue, any single decision a GM makes could be right or wrong. Even The Logo makes mistakes. 

I think you get my point.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Here's combining a trade down idea with drafting Iguodala. If he really rises up the draft boards, Atlanta could consider him at #6. If Okafor and Howard are off the board at 3, we could trade the 3 pick and Jerome Williams for the 5 pick and Christian Laetner, helping our cap situation out big time going forward. I believe this is FJ's idea. Washington takes Deng at 3 ahead of Charlotte, and assuming Charlotte's backup plan is not Iguodala, we can take him at 5.
> 
> We may be able to trade down further to obtain Iggy's services. Hopefully we'll get more clarity as the weeks unfold.


Thanks Darius

Yes this was my idea ( #3 and #5 -JYD and L8 ) 

But I would prefer to shoot for SAR and #13 and #23 instead of blowing #5 on Iggy

SAR ( or Harpring ) + Jackson and Snyder is a lot more doable ( plus I prefer it for our team in that we get greater spread ) as opposed to just Iggy at #5 and a cap dump .. in that latter scenario we could always try and work Crawford for Portland's #13 to try and get Jackson .. but we don't dump further salary ( say for Reef ) and pick up a productive vet with a good contract along the way


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a really small 1-2-3 though.
> ...


right. It may be that Jamal can get a Rip Hamiltonesqe improvement on the defensive side. But You also get the feeling that the Bulls want to get much more physical. Iggy looks like a smallish 3 right now

JC could be in the short term outlook as the Bulls will want to keep assets. Yet there remains the distinc possibility the Bulls are going to get more big and Physical at those positions long term (unless Curry and Chandler can become physical intimidators down low)


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> What's happened to me since I voiced this fear about who Pax would bring in (I believe I said something before Arenas) is that people don't seem to take me seriously just because I'm "bashing" Pax on this issue, and people are getting sick of Paxson bashing.
> ...


First of all, I hope this doesn't discourage you from posting. Personally, you're one of my favorite posters here, and I always go out of my way to read what you write, it's almost always interesting and objective.

Second, I understand your concerns over Paxson not working out the high schoolers. While it's too early to draw any conclusions, it's pretty obvious that Pax is very loyal to certain ideologies about how a team should be built and the players that comprise it. I don't think it's too far fetched that Paxson will let his pre-conceived notions of what certain types of players are like get in the way of him being as thorough as he should be. 

However, I see a few encouraging signs. Judging from his comments, it seems like he is atleast open to the idea of drafting Howard, and he recently brought in Leon Smith to tryout for a spot on the team. I believe Paxson knows what he wants for this team out of the draft, and that doesn't include picking up a player that will need to be babysat for the next three years, and for the most part, I agree with him on that subject. But like you said, times are changing, and there's no rule anymore saying that a high schooler can't contribute right out of the gate, and Paxson would be pretty foolish to atleast not bring those guys in for one workout.

Also, if anyone is branding you as a Paxson basher, that's a bunch of hogwash. It takes about five minutes of reading through your posts to see that you're a quality writer who gives honest, well thought-out opinions.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Also .. I can't see Dwight Howard lasting past #2 where he gets dealt to Atlanta for #6 and #17 

Clips take Ben Gordon at #6 and Rafael Araujo at #17 

Atlanta will have a nucleus of 

Howard and Diaw at forward and Terry, Sura and Jackson at Guard

They will a boatload of cap space around $25M to spend .. plus 3 x 2nd round picks. 

Not bad


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

DMD, first of all, thank you very much for the detailed rundown on Iguodala. I've always respected your opinion when it comes to judging talent. You're fair-minded and objective.

Now, on to the subject of who Chicago will bring in for a look-see. Typically, teams will bring in a significant number of prospects for evaluation. And that includes players that for one reason or another, they may have little or no interest in at this time. Why? Well, this may be each team's best and only opportunity to start a book on each of these players. If possible they'll run these kids through their battery of tests. They'll work them out. And they'll spend time talking to them. 

What's the importance of starting a book or file on these players? Sooner or later, perhaps three or four years from now the team may have a chance to trade for that player. If you've performed your due dilligence when the kid was drafted, then at least you've got some idea of his emotional, intellectual, and psychological makeup. If you challenged him during his workout, you got a first hand look at how he deals with challenges and adversity. You saw first hand how well prepared he was for his visit.

Evaluating skill level and productivity are hopefully things you can evaluate in a player as you scout and follow his career. But its that visit and everything that went with it before he was drafted that may give you some insight as to what makes that player tick. Sure, the evaluation may be several years old. But human nature being what it is, a person's basic character isn't going to change all that much. Nor is his intellect. So any edge a team can get when it comes to deciding whether to trade for a guy or offer him a FA contract is helpful.

That's why you'll see teams try to bring in players that right now might make you scratch your head wondering what in the world are they looking at him for. They may not need what he brings now, but a few years from now things could be very different. One last thing. The Bulls have a bit of an advantage over everyone else in one regard. The Moody Bible Camp brings everyone to Chicago. Its a short hop from there to the UC. Many prospects will spend time with the Bulls without the public necessarily knowing these get togethers even took place. So relax just a little. Bulls management will perform their due dilligence more than satisfactorilly between now and the draft. Paxson will know whats out there, even if he's not interested in all of them right now right now.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Pax needs to shut these insiders up.

Iggy will probably be next seasons Wade...but on the 'Cats or Wizards...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> DMD, first of all, thank you very much for the detailed rundown on Iguodala. I've always respected your opinion when it comes to judging talent. You're fair-minded and objective.
> 
> Now, on to the subject of who Chicago will bring in for a look-see. Typically, teams will bring in a significant number of prospects for evaluation. And that includes players that for one reason or another, they may have little or no interest in at this time. Why? Well, this may be each team's best and only opportunity to start a book on each of these players. If possible they'll run these kids through their battery of tests. They'll work them out. And they'll spend time talking to them.
> ...


Cool, Kismet.

That's a helpful explanation, and that's exactly what I want Paxson to do. I may be preliminary in my fears as to what Paxson will do with workouts, but that's only because in my opinion he has shown his hand to the press and thus to me, and he has already spoken in language that suggests limits.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all, I hope this doesn't discourage you from posting. Personally, you're one of my favorite posters here, and I always go out of my way to read what you write, it's almost always interesting and objective.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, Rosenthall. Nope, you'd have to do something very bad to keep me from posting on here.

Now this fall when I'm at grad school, I'll have to limit myself a little more. My current job is conducive to constant midweek posting (god bless it). But I'll still be posting, you can bet on it.

All I can say is thank god for NBA League Pass. I would be lost without it. I've been annoying road fan in NYC, and I will continue in Arizona.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Pax needs to shut these insiders up.
> 
> Iggy will probably be next seasons Wade...but on the 'Cats or Wizards...


Your avatar is incredibly gay


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I can certainly see where Iguodala could become a possibility in a trade down scenario. However I seem to remember, and someone please either correct me or back me up, that it was said that Iguodala had a very poor work ethic and was not a hard practice guy. Am I right about this or am I thinking about someone else? Or was this just talk from Olsen in attempts to bring him back to 'Zona?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Your avatar is incredibly gay


LOL

I forgot it was there. I have avatars turned off for safe work viewing...

It cracks me up though.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> I can certainly see where Iguodala could become a possibility in a trade down scenario. However I seem to remember, and someone please either correct me or back me up, that it was said that Iguodala had a very poor work ethic and was not a hard practice guy. Am I right about this or am I thinking about someone else? Or was this just talk from Olsen in attempts to bring him back to 'Zona?


Yes, Lute did say some things which are a bit concerning, although possible motivations for his comments have been debated here on the boards.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> I can certainly see where Iguodala could become a possibility in a trade down scenario. However I seem to remember, and someone please either correct me or back me up, that it was said that Iguodala had a very poor work ethic and was not a hard practice guy. Am I right about this or am I thinking about someone else? Or was this just talk from Olsen in attempts to bring him back to 'Zona?


this is madness. Like when you tell someone a small secret, and by the time it gets to the 10 person in line, its totally changed.

Lute didn't say Andre has "a very poor work ethic". That would be impugning Andre's character

Lute said Andre needs to spend more time working on his game in the gym, and needs to improve his work ethic, (in essence). Thats a lot different.

and you have to consider that all Lute meant was that he wanted Andre to stay in school because he thinks Andre's not ready yet. (or maybe Lute was simply out of line trying to convince Andre to stay on the team) Anyways, it was a one time only statement. Unfortunate, because as we can see, it gets taken the wrong way 

Lute wasn't impugning Andre's character. 

And from what i have seen by watching Andre here in Arizona, nobody ever criticizes Andre in terms of his character. He's known as a great team guy. Intelligent. He's going to be fine. Its just part of maturation IMO


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

given the way pax spent his 1st season as gm, i dont have any faith in him this year that he will improve the bulls. his butt needs to be gone!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

Andre Iguodala has been called the best athlete in this NBA draft. Charlotte Bobcats coach/general manager Bernie Bickerstaff has no dispute with that description after Wednesday's workout.

A 6-foot-6 swingman from Arizona, Iguodala wowed the Bobcats with a two-hour display of quickness, speed and explosiveness. All those attributes were expected. The surprise, Bickerstaff said, was Iguodala's jump shot.

"He's really started to help himself in this draft. He's athletic and he shot the ball better that we thought" he would, Bickerstaff said. "The thing was, his mechanics were very consistent.

"I guarantee you he'll move up in the lottery."

Iguodala credited Chicago-based Tim Grover, Michael Jordan's personal trainer, with much of his success. Grover annually trains various draft prospects in preparation for these auditions. Likely lottery picks Dwight Howard and Devin Harris have also worked out at Grover's gym this spring.

"Tough workouts in the morning, then weights, then a couple of hours of rest, and then straight shooting. I'm taking 500-600 jump shots a day," Iguodala said of Grover's program. "His workouts are almost the exact same" as what he did for the Bobcats, the Seattle Supersonics and the Chicago Bulls in the past week.


Hmmm. Well, we might have to pick Iguodala at 3 if he's our guy. I'm guessing he's not Charlotte's guy, but I could see them picking him at 4 if Okafor, Deng, and Howard are gone.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

In the KC article that is a thread on here, Bulls might call him back for a second look. They will also look at Childress. 

Bulls could very well trade down. 

Also Bulls have spoken to Howards agent. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,1599617.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The deeper the draft, the greater the chance of us getting a vet AND a player...but iggs is intriguing me as much as Dwight.


----------

